# Windows 10 - IPsec Negotiation Failure



## Kettera (Sep 1, 2017)

I use an Acer Aspire V 11 laptop. All of a sudden, I am unable to connect to the internet. The message I receive after troubleshooting the issue is 'IPSec Negotiation Failure'.

All other devices in the household connect alright to the internet except my laptop.


Can anyone please help resolve this problem?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you do anything like described in this page: https://www.bestvpnz.com/how-to-set-up-l2tpipsec-vpn-on-windows-10/ ?


----------



## Kettera (Sep 1, 2017)

No but I will try the suggestions in the attachment/article. Many thanks.


----------

